# Zenith 1920'S Pocket Watch



## bushman (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi - any Zenith experts out there?

My issue is that I recently purchased a Silver (800) Pocket watch, the serial number dates it 1920's

according to the sites I have looked at.

The Case and movement look to be ok, they match exactly all the images I have seen for this style of watch,

but for a finest quality watch I am not convinced about the face. In the light it has the same appearance

and quality of a glazed porcelain plate - i.e. not perfectly smooth, and there appears to be a minute

hair embedded in the glaze. Not what I expect from a watch of this stature.

It is signed Zenith on its face, movement and the case has the logo + 1900 grand prix medallions, 800 stamp etc.

The crystal has clearly been replaced, because it fell out when I opened the front cover, and it is a bog standard

glass replacement.

Can anyone suggest if this seems ok or dodgy?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bushman said:


> Hi - any Zenith experts out there?
> 
> My issue is that I recently purchased a Silver (800) Pocket watch, the serial number dates it 1920's
> 
> ...


Post a few pictures up it will certainly help :thumbsup:

I have seen a couple of Zeniths and your description sounds ok, except your concerns of course

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Cheers martin


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds fine to me, the hair in the glaze is probably a hairline crack enamel dials a very prone to this.


----------

